#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  Marmite's Pad

## Marmite the Dog

Day 1:

The builder who is putting the posts up comes round to give the final quote for this part of the build. After a few misunderstandings by the Midget thinking she can think, we get a price (20% more than the original 'rough' quote given a few weeks ago).

Then we get a phone call saying that the price of rebar is more than he quoted so he'll need a bit more. I tell him that he should pay for it as it's his fault his quote is shit. He brings the money back and then I realise that I was being an arse and he's still more reliable than most of the other pricks (and cheaper as he is the Midget's uncle and he's doing it on the cheap due to family (his wife mainly) pressuring him).

I have to go over and apologise tonight and hope he doesn't tell me to piss off.

Fucking day one and it's doing my nut in. I think I'll just leave it to the Midget to sort out.  :UK:

----------


## DrAndy

yep, building can be fun, Marmite

let midget handle the difficult bits, you choose the paint colour

----------


## superman

It'll gets worse.

----------


## Thetyim

Problems before you even get started
This is going to be a great thread, I can feel it in my water.

----------


## koman

I spent a lot of time and effort to find a house already built and ready to move into.   The only thing it needed was a proper kitchen and a couple of water heaters.   After the experiences of completing a kitchen and installing 3 water heaters, I was incredibly proud of myself for not trying to build a whole house.

Best of luck.     Stock up on lots of booze; painkillers and anti-depressents.....and try to read lots of motivational stories.... :Smile:

----------


## aging one

You know my wife. She built the first one, and bought and over saw all the renovations on this one.  You need to price what you are buying one day just you and the wife. Cement, bricks, white or red, rebar, good sand, plus plus plus. Then you get a rough idea of the profit being built in. But always remember that the laborers get 200 baht a day at the most.  Prices have sky rocketed since the floods.   If ya want I can pm you the wifes number and she can talk to your wife.   

Best of luck mate. Its a grind, it really is. Just a major interior renovation, taking 8 weeks drove me nuts, and turned my mustache totally white. :Smile:

----------


## sabai sabai

> I realise that I was being an arse and he's still more reliable than most of the other pricks (and cheaper as he is the Midget's uncle


You've done a good thing really. He will now know not to squeeze you for too much





> I have to go over and apologise tonight and hope he doesn't tell me to piss off.


Don't be too creepy. He got the prices wrong remember

Firm but fair, that's what you have to show him

Just show him you trust him. Buy him a few beers too

----------


## Thetyim

> I have to go over and apologise


No you don't
Tell him you are a splendid guy and prepared to give him a second chance because he is family.

----------


## hillbilly

MtD,

Here is my advice. As you know I have built a home or two here in Thailand and even had a few makeover homes done. This is what I have learned thus far.

1. Patience can be a virture, sometimes.
2. I often let the Thai builders do it their way, but only for a day. Yes, I might lose a 1000 baht or so, but it does allow me to see the direction they are heading (sometimes good, sometimes bad).
3.You and I both get by with our Thai. Use it. Mai dai and mai ow comes to mind. Simple and plain.
4. Stick to your guns. K. Dee now knows what I expect, but it took awhile.
5.Be prepared to use Thai autocad (drawings on wood or in the dirt).
6. Finally, do not be afraid and actually jump in and show them what you want. My 30 minute lessons often saved me many days and baht.
7. Try not to drink early in the day...

----------


## Fabian

It sounds like you have a lot of fun ahead.

----------


## Looper

Why does everybody who goes to Thailand build their own house?

Must be a bit of a headache. Isn't it easier to just buy one that's already been built?

Maybe it saves money, I don't know, but the aggro is time and effort that could be spent doing something else so maybe not such a big saving.

----------


## Mid

> 7. Try not to drink early in the day...


sound advise .................

----------


## DrAndy

> But always remember that the laborers get 200 baht a day at the most. Prices have sky rocketed since the floods


well, now they get a min of B300

----------


## DrAndy

> Why does everybody who goes to Thailand build their own house?


they don't

a few do, and they post here

the benefit of building your own place is you get exactly what you want, as opposed to buying a place and needing to refurbish and add and even then, not exactly what you wanted

I have done both and building your own place is a very stressful thing, but also well  worth the effort

it is also a creative thing and fulfills like nothing else

----------


## Thetyim

> Why does everybody who goes to Thailand build their own house?


I didn't
Too stressful

----------


## sabai sabai

> Why does everybody who goes to Thailand build their own house?


Not everybody is retarded, some rent

but if you are gonna throw money away, the cost of buying Land and watching your self penciled dream home evolve(or to be more honest, be gremlinised by a bunch of Primates) is priceless  :Smile:

----------


## sabai sabai

Looper, that needs it's own thread :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

OK - We're all chums now.

There are actually 2 uncles who work together. 1 is cool and didn't get pissed off, but the other one is jai rawn maak. He's OK now.

They had made an effort to organise taking all the stuff to site for me, but now I will have to pay to get it delivered, so it serves me right.

Their fee is 20k on top of the cost of materials, so I know exactly how much them and their crew will make (10k less than they would normally charge).

It should all be back on before the weekend; as soon as the steel and shuttering is bought and delivered.




> Isn't it easier to just buy one that's already been built?


Will the current owners give us the land? Can you buy a place with 200msq of living space for about 700k?






> 5.Be prepared to use Thai autocad (drawings on wood or in the dirt).


Definitely. I even did my own!

Ground Floor - 4 m grid. Some minor things have been changed.




1st Floor




Post layout & heights

----------


## sabai sabai

I like the way you have named the space. ie Bakery, tool shed

One of those bathrooms needs renaming to Wanking Space though :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

> It'll gets worse.


Only if one allows to be.

Some situations turn out in splendid favour.

Best of luck to Marms new venture... :Smile:

----------


## SEA Traveler

> It'll gets worse.


you are so right about that super....  and in the end no matter how close of an eye you keep on the work, it will still be out of wack.

make sure you have plenty of beer in the fridge Marmite...  for your consumption not the labor.

----------


## aging one

SEA any short coming you see are not visible to the normal eye. The way you have decorated and planned your house is just superb.  A big build and a successful build in a very very nice location.  I really like the screening you had. Found the place in north Pattaya as well. It is still not even known up here.   :Smile:

----------


## sunsetter

this thread is useless without pics  ::chitown:: 


good luck mate, if its finished by the time i get back, we will come up and stay  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

^
Here you go

----------


## sunsetter

^ thanks mate, wheres that? samui?

----------


## Bettyboo

pictures, Marmite, pictures...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

When the roof is on, I shall take more. Chill dude.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

So, I popped over to the site a wee while ago. The crew had knocked off for a late lunch so I couldn't ask 'Wtf have you done it like that for?"

Here's the front of the house from the road. The 'master suite' is on the left, the living room on the right.




A closer look at the main bedroom showing the Shera sofits and roof trim.




The roof has the insulation pre-fixed.




This is how they fixed the Shera to finish the roof.




And last one for today. I'm not convinced that concreting is up to the job, but bpor bpen yang. I also asked why there was no structural bracing to stiffen the structure. Not needed on a light roof like this according to cousin Dta.

----------


## Loy Toy

Good luck with the build mate and a Merry Christmas to you and your family.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Cheers mate. The Midget says 'thank you and merry chritmut duai'

----------


## nigelandjan

Blimey,  that roof frame mate, , are you sure?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Blimey, that roof frame mate, , are you sure?


Well, if the outlaws get flattened, then c'est la vie...

----------


## peterpan

I am sure cousin Dta. is quite right, although I doubt that they have done the appropriate wind load calculations, but its a light and sensible roof covering. Ticks all the boxes for me

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I am sure cousin Dta. is quite right, although I doubt that they have done the appropriate wind load calculations


If my Thai is correct, he did do the calculations. When I asked him the maximum load and lift for each post he said 'alai wah?!" That means, 'loads' doesn't it?

----------


## Bettyboo

> Blimey, that roof frame mate, , are you sure?


Leave it, Nige! If Marmite wants to live in a factory that's his business...  :Smile: 

Seriously though, it's gonna be ok that place, nice space, nice design, should be fine. What could possibly go wrong?

----------


## nigelandjan

Don't tempt me to return the serve

----------


## Bettyboo

Plenty of gardening for you to be getting on with, Marmite - you may lose a bit of weight...  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

I can draw from that last remark Betts you still believe in father Xmas    :Smile:

----------


## Koetjeka

Nice pictures and progress! I like the way they mounted the Shera wood to your roof, it's pretty inventive.

Now let's just hope no hurricane is going to hit your house, you might want to check the weldings of the crossbracings because they look kind of fragile and they are welded to the middle of the vertical steel framing instead of at the top of that frame (that makes a very big difference in strength/stability).

----------


## lom

> Maybe they intend to fill up the missing bit of pillar with a concrete pour?


I see they did that. Well it will be hidden so you wont see it..

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Now let's just hope no hurricane is going to hit your house, you might want to check the weldings of the crossbracings because they look kind of fragile and they are welded to the middle of the vertical steel framing instead of at the top of that frame (that makes a very big difference in strength/stability).


Not sure what you mean without you adding some nice arrows pointing out the offending welds.

We were offered a wall price of 200k (rendered walls, leccy conduit and pipework included). The SiL has been harassing him to do it for 150k. He caved in at 180k today.

We're going to sit down with him at the end of the week and ask him to complete everything for 400k. I think he could do it for 500k, but I really only want to spend another 400k.

If I did manage 400k to finish then that would mean a build cost of about 6,500b per sqm (650k all in). I would be very happy with that, but I envisage 750k all in to finish.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Don't tempt me to return the serve


You know you want to...

----------


## Bettyboo

I like Marmite's build, a lot - it makes mine look professional...  :Smile: 

Certainly cannot accuse his builders of over engineering. But, I reckon it'll end up nice, and stand for years. Although, that roof looks like one of the most spectacular kites I've ever had the pleasure to see.

----------


## Satonic

Enjoying the thread and good luck with the build, Merry Xmas Marmite  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> 6,500b per sqm


You fukin cheap bastard! That would be very good going indeedy... If you can get an acceptable/nice build at that price you've done very well.

----------


## peterpan

> I like Marmite's build, a lot - it makes mine look professional... 
> 
> Certainly cannot accuse his builders of over engineering. But, I reckon it'll end up nice, and stand for years. Although, that roof looks like one of the most spectacular kites I've ever had the pleasure to see.


I know I am old and prone to these things but I laughed so hard, a little bit of piss came out.

----------


## Koetjeka

> Not sure what you mean without you adding some nice arrows pointing out the offending welds.


Sorry, difficult to explain for me. I'll photoshop something tomorrow.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Not sure what you mean without you adding some nice arrows pointing out the offending welds.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Sorry, difficult to explain for me. I'll photoshop something tomorrow.


Appreciated.

Not that they'll change anything, but if I can edumacate the cousin then it'll nae be in vain.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Nice pictures and progress! I like the way they mounted the Shera wood to your roof, it's pretty inventive.
> 
> Now let's just hope no hurricane is going to hit your house, you might want to check the weldings of the crossbracings because they look kind of fragile and they are welded to the middle of the vertical steel framing instead of at the top of that frame (that makes a very big difference in strength/stability).


Thinking again about this, you don;t mean those little 1 inch bits of box steel do you? They're just there to support the uprights before the top chord was put in place. They're only tacked and will be removed (probably).

----------


## nigelandjan

I'd get them to at least pant them weld joints mate

----------


## koman

> I'd get them to at least pant them weld joints mate


Indeed he must.....those welds will start to rust quickly if they are not given a good lick of anti-corrosion paint.     Might not hurt to insert a few more braces to support the sloping beams as well.   Engineering for load and wind stresses are quite important even here in the LOS.... :Smile: 

You will need to start beating your builders if they don't smarten up Marmers.....

Oh and a very Merry Christmas to you and your Pad.... :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I'd get them to at least pant them weld joints mate


Good point. I shall antagonise them some more.  :Smile:

----------


## ChookRaffle Jones

Mermite Old banana, this is your house and you are building it in Thailand so you can 
do pretty well what you like. 

But now that I have checked out your thread, I now have a 'duty of care' to 
a fellow board member to point out a serious design flaw in your roof.

the roof trusses look a bit underdone, as in they lack bracing, any bracing.

Google 'roof truss', 'roof truss bracing', 'roof truss wind bracing'  and check out 
images of roof trusses.
The bracing is there for an engineering reason, to stop the roof flying away when
its pounded by strong winds. 

If that was my roof I would have bracing in the roof trusses
and horizontal bracing in the end spans and at least one set in the middle span.

But hey, that's just me, safety first. 
Perhaps there is good reason why the roof  was designed as it is. 
After all TIT

Ok my conscience is clear now, I can have another Xmas drink.
Merry Xmas to you and your loved ones.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ I know. I have said as much and we have told the builder. He says he can do it for 3k more. I said I'm not paying any more money for him to do the job right. Now the SiL & FiL are also on the case as they both know it isn't right - it's much better they deal with it than I.

We're off to see the site and the builder tomorrow as I wanted to discuss the next step and see if I can get it done for the price I want. It may well end up with us alienating another branch of the family for witholding the final payment (60k), which I will do if the family insist on having a roof that is less likely to fall down.

Watch this space...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Google 'roof truss', 'roof truss bracing', 'roof truss wind bracing' and check out images of roof trusses. The bracing is there for an engineering reason, to stop the roof flying away when its pounded by strong winds.


I should add that I trained as a draughtsman, so I do understand how it should be done.




> If that was my roof I would have bracing in the roof trusses and horizontal bracing in the end spans and at least one set in the middle span.


And that's the whole point; I'm never going to live here (hopefully) so I'm leaving ti to the family to decide whether they want a crap job or a good job done.

----------


## nigelandjan

Nice to see your still optimistic at this stage mate ^

----------


## Norton

> I trained as a draughtsman


Indeed. How is your expertise in consuming draft beer relevant to roof trusses? Just asking like.... :Smile: 
Merry Christmas.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

i saw this on 300 posts and assumed it would have been finished

too lazy to read the whole thread
in summary
what happened?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

We've got posts and a roof.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> We've got posts and a roof.


is that the normal way to do it?

i know shit about building but i thought the roof was the last bit

after the walls and that

that's the way they did ours
knocked it up in 3 months and it's still standing

----------


## Begbie

His wife asked him to put a roof over her head.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Just been over to the site. Cousin Dta has gone and bought more steel and they will be bracing everything, painting all the welds and doing better welds where they're not done well at the moment.

I think he was hoping for an easy botch job, but forgot that he was dealing with my SiL and the rest of the family. Everything will be completed tomorrow according to him, but I have been given the go-ahead to snag the work before payment is made, so I think Saturday or Sunday is more realistic.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> We've got posts and a roof.
> 
> 
> is that the normal way to do it?
> 
> i know shit about building but i thought the roof was the last bit
> 
> ...


It is 'a' normal way of doing it here. The walls are not structural, so are unimportant. If they can get the roof on, then they can complete the rest of the job shaded from the elements. Makes sense to me.

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by ChiangMai noon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> ...


Of course it makes sense.  The support pillars hold up the roof and the walls are just to fill in the spaces between the pillars and to keep the wind and rain out... :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

And the unwashed    ^

----------


## Bettyboo

^ can you be specific, Nige.

To be honest, once the roof is up and the floor poured, Marmite could send the lot of 'em home and finish it off himself...

I'm pretty certain mine will be complete before Marmite's place; fancy a bet Marmite???

----------


## Rural Surin

> ^ can you be specific, Nige.
> 
> To be honest, once the roof is up and the floor poured, Marmite could send the lot of 'em home and finish it off himself...
> 
> I'm pretty certain mine will be complete before Marmite's place; fancy a bet Marmite???


Actually, that would be the way to do it.
Want things done right - do it yourself.
 :Smile:

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> He says he can do it for 3k more.


Go on mate - splash out, it's Christmas after all  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ The family told him to sort it out as he should've done it right in the first place. I've got the final payment in my wallet and if it isn't right, he's not getting it. He's supposed to be off to Ubon tomorrow for some family event and really, really wants the money before he goes. That's up to him.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

OK - the roof is 'done'. Por is happy, I'm happy when I compare it to Betty's build and the SiL has retracted her claws. One thing most have neglected to understand is that the roof panels are part of the structure so will add a significant amount of rigidity to the roof (like aluminium or dope & paper wings/fuselage on a plane) unlike roof tiles.

We will continue with the build either in the New Year or Feb 2015 depending on a couple of factors. If we have to wait a year, I guess it gives us a chance to find out just how strong the roof really is.

Por & Cousin Dta (the Midget is hidden behind a post) inspecting the finished structure.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

you going to insulate that roof?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> you going to insulate that roof?


I presume you didn't bother reading the previous couple of pages. The roof sheets are already insulated. Then one has the option of putting more insulation on top of the ceiling. You also have to remember that as this is an efficient metal roof and not a stupid-in-this-climate cement tile roof, a lot less insulation is needed as the roof panels don,t store heat.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> I presume you didn't bother reading the previous couple of pages.


you presume right

i only looked at the pictures
 :Smile:

----------


## koman

Well done...I see a few more braces in the roof structure now.    Quite a shallow pitch.....it would make a damn fine radio telescope or satellite tracker, if you inverted it.... :Smile:     You will need more insulation than the sheets provide and a good attic venting system to prevent roasting under all that metal.   There's a lot of heat gathering potential there... could drive the ol A/C running costs up a bit... :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> You will need more insulation than the sheets provide and a good attic venting system to prevent roasting under all that metal.


Both gable ends will be vented and I'll insulate over the ceiling if one of the in-laws gets cooked enough.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Originally Posted by ChiangMai noon
> 
> you going to insulate that roof?
> 
> 
> I presume you didn't bother reading the previous couple of pages. The roof sheets are already insulated. Then one has the option of putting more insulation on top of the ceiling. You also have to remember that as this is an efficient metal roof and not a stupid-in-this-climate cement tile roof, a lot less insulation is needed as the roof panels don,t store heat.


¼Å¡ÒÃ¤é¹ËÒÃÙ»ÀÒ¾â´Â Google ÊÓËÃÑºhttp://www.phanganresorts.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/17_villa_triple_at_milky_bay_resort-pha-ngan.jpg

Inside

¼Å¡ÒÃ¤é¹ËÒÃÙ»ÀÒ¾â´Â Google ÊÓËÃÑºhttp://www.phanganresorts.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/15_villa_room_milky_bay_resort_koh_phangan.jpg

Outside.

Just for ideas. Everything in the room is concrete form (beds, sofa, shelving etc. 12m x 8m

slab foor
4 foot high walls on two longer sides
High sloping roof.
Glass walls either shorter end
Cheap as chips - simple, low maintenance and animal proof

They used the type of roof panels you used but cover them in reeds/rushes. Looks ok and helps massively in keeping it cool. They just clad the inside with simple/cheap bamboo panels. You could put a layer of rock wool in between the cladding and the roof panels too, wouldn't cost too much.

Natural shade works wonders too - grow some bamboo on the sides where needed most

----------


## Bettyboo

> the roof is 'done'. Por is happy, I'm happy when I compare it to Betty's build


What??? I only put pics of the start of the roof build, I'm rather hoping, when more pics come tomorrow, that they've strengthened it somewhat...  :Smile: 




> We will continue with the build either in the New Year or Feb 2015


20-fukin-15??? Are you avin a laugh???  That place could be completed in 6 weeks.



Now, I'd like to compliment your lack of conformity to house building norms...  :Smile:  Some folks might suggest you've built a factory roof or a modern scando style property, but I like what you've done and am very much looking forward to seeing the complete project, some time in 2015...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> That place could be completed in 6 weeks.


True, but payment woudn't be forthcoming until I get the money.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Now, I'd like to compliment your lack of conformity to house building norms.


Indeed, it does look a bit odd, but it's the simplest and therefore most efficient way of building this place. It should fit in with the surrounding houses, but also look a bit 'different' too.

----------


## Bettyboo

If I were the neighbour, I'd be worried that somebody was building a 24 hour car repair centre...  :Smile:

----------


## Koetjeka

> True, but payment woudn't be forthcoming until I get the money.


It seems that we're in the same boat, I need to find myself a better job (probably back in Europe) so I can start my build too  :Sad:  

Studying your photos, have you chosen for a single storey house?
//edit: found the answer, sorry.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> If I were the neighbour, I'd be worried that somebody was building a 24 hour car repair centre...


Por is rather excited about it. Shame he's going to have to wait 14 months until any thing else is done with the build.

----------


## nigelandjan

Keep em hanging mate

----------


## biff

Hi Marmite,
"The" pre insulated roofing sheets look good, we use them in Aussie, good drop in temperature.
I like the fact, you have a fairly big roof area, with gutters, lots of rain water, for the jars.
Should be fairly quiet, pre insulated roofing,from the noisy rain.
Looks good and solid, certainly won't blow away.

Happy New Year to you and your wife Marmite.

Cheers

Biff :Aussie:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I like the fact, you have a fairly big roof area, with gutters, lots of rain water, for the jars.


The jars are pointless unless you have a hundred or so. We have a deep bore-hole well that never dries up, plus city water, so the gutters (when installed) will put the water out onto the road in front of the house. Apparently there are plans to install drains there in the not to distant future.

----------


## mrsquirrel

I'm  lost.

How have I read all the way through this to find that MTD has built a large posh cattle shed? 

More than I would build my inlaws. Christ I begrudge fixing the bog seat that they break every year when we are away. I will be taking it off this year and keeping it in a locked room until we get back next year.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> More than I would build my inlaws.


It's a 'safety net' if my job ever went tits-up and something for one of the boys to inherit.

We will hopefully build a super nice pad next door to CMN within a decade or so. Got the basic plans done already so have lots of time to piss around with them and ruin the initial concept.

----------


## nigelandjan

> I'm  lost.
> 
> How have I read all the way through this to find that MTD has built a large posh cattle shed? 
> 
> More than I would build my inlaws. Christ I begrudge fixing the bog seat that they break every year when we are away. I will be taking it off this year and keeping it in a locked room until we get back next year.


I would get your wife to politely explain to them not to stand on it!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by mrsquirrel
> 
> 
> I'm  lost.
> 
> How have I read all the way through this to find that MTD has built a large posh cattle shed? 
> 
> More than I would build my inlaws. Christ I begrudge fixing the bog seat that they break every year when we are away. I will be taking it off this year and keeping it in a locked room until we get back next year.
> 
> ...


Just threaten to cut their feet off if they do it again.

----------


## mrsquirrel

> I would get your wife to politely explain to them not to stand on it!


Unfortunately i don't see that working. Ignorance is something that they excel at. Sadly it is the only thing they excel at. I like mum, she is nice, but ffs she could have kicked the layabouts out years ago, but she doesn't and they leave and come back all the time (other than when we are coming back to stay then they all fuck off quite quickly) as it's the wife's house.






> Just threaten to cut their feet off if they do it again.


That would just mean that they break the stairs clumping up and down them.

Removing the toilet seat is the only real option. I begrudge spending 300B a year on toilet seats.

----------


## WeallyWong

I can see from re-reading this thread that a couple of people seemed to be interested in how this venture turned out.

Another one of the Midget's relatives agreed to finish the build and in Spring 2015 the mothballs were removed and the project started up again. 

I don't understand the fascination Thais have with the odour of things rotting, so I educated Uncle Maimeesamong on one of these bad boys:



Unfortunately, this one didn't last too long as the quality of work was so bad even my FiL could see it. 

Builder #4 was installed (Uncle Meegikyuuk) and the house was finally finished. All in, I have paid somewhere around 750k, so am pretty happy.

Elder son's bedroom:





Master bedroom:



... and khazi:




Kitchen:






Living room:




Two poor photos of the outside just after the lawn was laid:






And lastly, my very recently departed FiL closing the thread.

----------


## thaimeme

Welcome back, Marms...

Finished projects are appearing keen and kempt.


A few here might be shocked to learn of your return to the doors.
Cheers!!

 :Smile:

----------


## WeallyWong

Just wanted to put this one to bed. My FiL was killed a week ago on his way home from work so I thought about the house and took a look back through this thread earlier. I thought it was a shame to leave it incomplete and I wanted to show Betty that you don't need to have posts blocking doorways if you don't want to.

----------


## Luigi

Welcome back MtD.

Thai Visa Adblock, eh.  :Smile: 

Nice looking place, well done.

Just needs a proper pick up truck in front of it.  :Smile:

----------


## crackerjack101

As Lulu said, welcome back Marmers.

----------


## Luigi

Got the same tiles in my condo.

Foker's can burn through a retina at midday from a certain angle.

They also double as an upskirt mirror when chicks are over. 

Every cloud.  :Smile:

----------


## CaptainNemo

^
that's probably quite handy if you're not yet sure whether you're going to be the giver or the taker.  :Wink:

----------


## wasabi

What's this multinic newbie doing, coming on here and bumping an old thread.
Nostalgia

----------


## Cold Pizza

Sorry for late chime in and if I missed it:

Where is....Marmite?

----------


## WeallyWong

> Sorry for late chime in and if I missed it:
> 
> Where is....Marmite?


Hi Milky. You OK mate?

I read the Saigon thread the other day. Good few days we had back then. What are you up to now?

----------


## stroller

^
...and you, still in CM in gainful employment?

----------


## Cold Pizza

> Originally Posted by Cold Pizza
> 
> 
> Sorry for late chime in and if I missed it:
> 
> Where is....Marmite?
> 
> 
> Hi Milky. You OK mate?
> ...


Hi, 

I think you're Marms.

I'm good. Happy. Still alive. Doing good, and geographical changes are coming very soon for me in the world, for the better. 

Cheers.

----------


## Chico

Hope you not mind me asking, how was Pa killed.?

Watch out for those plastic doors, the fuckers look you in and you have to boot the thing in too open again.




> Just wanted to put this one to bed. My FiL was killed a week ago on his way home from work so I thought about the house and took a look back through this thread earlier. I thought it was a shame to leave it incomplete and I wanted to show Betty that you don't need to have posts blocking doorways if you don't want to.

----------


## Chico

Lock.

----------


## Norton

> My FiL was killed a week ago


Sorry to hear this. He seemed a good guy. Condolences to the midget.

House came together nice. Well done.

----------


## WeallyWong

> Hope you not mind me asking, how was Pa killed.?
> 
> Watch out for those plastic doors, the fuckers look you in and you have to boot the thing in too open again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A truck ran into his tuk tuk on the way home from work.

----------


## Chico

Hope he didn't suffer to0 much.

----------


## cyrille

> geographical changes are coming very soon for me


Finally departing planet zorg?

----------


## lom

> Originally Posted by Cold Pizza
> 
> 
> geographical changes are coming very soon for me
> 
> 
> Finally departing planet zorg?


He's gonna move his tent to a nearby camping.

----------


## Cold Pizza

> Originally Posted by Cold Pizza
> 
> 
> geographical changes are coming very soon for me
> 
> 
> Finally departing planet zorg?


I'll meet you in the Dog House anytime. 

One-on-One. 

Mano a mano.

Just you and me.

----------


## Fabian

> Originally Posted by Chico
> 
> 
> Hope you not mind me asking, how was Pa killed.?
> 
> Watch out for those plastic doors, the fuckers look you in and you have to boot the thing in too open again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's very bad to hear. Sorry for that.

----------


## Thai3

A very Thai build by the look of it from the surviving pics, bet it's all cracked up with bits sinking by now and has had a few water leaks. Particularly impressed with the lawn, already half dead and as flat as the Alps when laid  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wasabi

Thanks ^ for updating us on the perils of building in Thailand, how does one overcome those perils?

----------

